# itchy feet?



## thelilbump

I'm not sure if this is pregnancy related or heat related tbh. Thought i'd ask on here and see if anyone else is experincing it. I've had really itchy feet and ankles for a good few days now and no matter what i use it isn't stopping. I complained about itchyness (that was my arms then though) at my last mw appointment, she took some blood for a liver function test but i'm guessing it came back all clear as i didn't hear anymore. I don't fancy googling this because i might end up reading some horror of pre eclampsia or something.

Can anyone suggest anything that i can use to make it stop?
Do we think its pregnancy/heat related/both?
the other thought OH had was it was perhaps the beggining signs of the nasty water retention thats coming my way?

Any thoughts much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## emmie

Hey hun im having the same problem i do think that its pregnancy and heat related ... it always starts for me when im laying in bed ... m/w has sed tht its the heat but any sudden swelling or reddness on leg then i should call straight away x


----------



## Irishmum

MOISTURISER! I mean loadsa the suff. Just lap it on! then even if ya do scratch ya wont hurt yourself (i have woken up mornings with cuts all over me:()

Vaseline intensive is quiet good. And anything with aloe kinda seeps into the skin for a more fulfilling stop of the itch.


----------



## thelilbump

So far i've tried mosituriser, calomine lotion and witch hazel. they calm it slightly but its still there which makes me think its not really a skin irratation.

No redness (apart from where i'm scratching) but i'll defo watch out for it. It has been more active at night but recently its been occuring during the day aswell.


----------



## maybebaby

I am itchy all over but especially on my hands and feet. My OB said it is quite normal, and just to use lotion and try not to scratch too much. :hugs:


----------



## emmie

mine happens in the day sometimes usually when i have my feet down rather than propped up like now for example im bouncing round on my ball whilst on here and im itching like madddd!! lol


----------



## Ann-Marie

Itchiness on the hand and /or feet can be a sign of Obstetric Cholestasis... you should really get checked over by the midwife.. better for it to be nothing and see her, than to leave it and leave something undiagnosed :hug:


----------



## thelilbump

Ann-Marie said:


> Itchiness on the hand and /or feet can be a sign of Obstetric Cholestasis... you should really get checked over by the midwife.. better for it to be nothing and see her, than to leave it and leave something undiagnosed :hug:

I just read the above sticky about O.C. I take it they check for this in bloods they take for liver function?


----------



## Ann-Marie

I think so... not really sure :hug:


----------

